# Proftp  und MySql - Syntax -



## wuiso (10. Nov. 2008)

Ich nehme mir 
Virtuelle Hosting ProFtp mit MySql auf Debian Etch.
Mein Problem liegt bei der erstellung der Tabellem in phpMyAdmin
Code der MySql

```
USE ftp;

CREATE TABLE ftpgroup (
groupname varchar(16) NOT NULL default ”,
gid smallint(6) NOT NULL default ‘5500′,
members varchar(16) NOT NULL default ”,
KEY groupname (groupname)
) TYPE=MyISAM COMMENT=’ProFTP group table’;

CREATE TABLE ftpquotalimits (
name varchar(30) default NULL,
quota_type enum(’user’,'group’,'class’,'all’) NOT NULL default ‘user’,
per_session enum(’false’,'true’) NOT NULL default ‘false’,
limit_type enum(’soft’,'hard’) NOT NULL default ’soft’,
bytes_in_avail int(10) unsigned NOT NULL default ‘0′,
bytes_out_avail int(10) unsigned NOT NULL default ‘0′,
bytes_xfer_avail int(10) unsigned NOT NULL default ‘0′,
files_in_avail int(10) unsigned NOT NULL default ‘0′,
files_out_avail int(10) unsigned NOT NULL default ‘0′,
files_xfer_avail int(10) unsigned NOT NULL default ‘0′
) TYPE=MyISAM;

CREATE TABLE ftpquotatallies (
name varchar(30) NOT NULL default ”,
quota_type enum(’user’,'group’,'class’,'all’) NOT NULL default ‘user’,
bytes_in_used int(10) unsigned NOT NULL default ‘0′,
bytes_out_used int(10) unsigned NOT NULL default ‘0′,
bytes_xfer_used int(10) unsigned NOT NULL default ‘0′,
files_in_used int(10) unsigned NOT NULL default ‘0′,
files_out_used int(10) unsigned NOT NULL default ‘0′,
files_xfer_used int(10) unsigned NOT NULL default ‘0′
) TYPE=MyISAM;

CREATE TABLE ftpuser (
id int(10) unsigned NOT NULL auto_increment,
userid varchar(32) NOT NULL default ”,
passwd varchar(32) NOT NULL default ”,
uid smallint(6) NOT NULL default ‘5500′,
gid smallint(6) NOT NULL default ‘5500′,
homedir varchar(255) NOT NULL default ”,
shell varchar(16) NOT NULL default ‘/sbin/nologin’,
count int(11) NOT NULL default ‘0′,
accessed datetime NOT NULL default ‘0000-00-00 00:00:00′,
modified datetime NOT NULL default ‘0000-00-00 00:00:00′,
PRIMARY KEY (id),
UNIQUE KEY userid (userid)
) TYPE=MyISAM COMMENT=’ProFTP user table’;
```
Antwort von phpMyAdmin

```
Fehler

SQL-Befehl:

CREATE TABLE `ftpquotalimits` (
`name` varchar( 30 ) default NULL ,
`quota_type` enum( `user` , `group` , `class` , `all` ) NOT NULL default‘user’,
`per_session` enum( `false` , `true` ) NOT NULL default‘false’,
`limit_type` enum( `soft` , `hard` ) NOT NULL default’soft’,
`bytes_in_avail` int( 10 ) unsigned NOT NULL default‘0′,
`bytes_out_avail` int( 10 ) unsigned NOT NULL default‘0′,
`bytes_xfer_avail` int( 10 ) unsigned NOT NULL default‘0′,
`files_in_avail` int( 10 ) unsigned NOT NULL default‘0′,
`files_out_avail` int( 10 ) unsigned NOT NULL default‘0′,
`files_xfer_avail` int( 10 ) unsigned NOT NULL default‘0′
) TYPE = MYISAM

MySQL meldet: Dokumentation
#1064 - You have an error in your SQL syntax; check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near 'user`,`group`,`class`,`all`) NOT NULL default â€˜userâ€™,
`per_session` enum(`f' at line 3
```


----------



## Till (11. Nov. 2008)

Da schein ein Leerzeichen zwischen 
default‘user’

zu fehlen. Also:

default ‘user’


----------



## wuiso (11. Nov. 2008)

*Hallo*

Ich habe alle schritte des HotTo´s gefolgt und ausgeführt.
Amende klappt es nicht!
gibt es ein Anfänger- oder ÜberseherFehler, die die Ahnungslosen übersehen.


----------



## Zelda (23. Nov. 2008)

*Proftp und MySql - Syntax -*

Hallo,
alle Zeichen (`) durch das (') ersetzen.


----------



## Till (23. Nov. 2008)

Ich würde nur die Zeichen im enum ersetzen, für Feld Bezeichner ist `meines Wissens nach korrekt.


----------

